
Ask HN: What are the interest rate increase effects on VC? - sudo_bang_bang
If the Federal Reserve raises interest rates, what will the effect be for startups trying to raise money?
======
quantisan
Depends on how much of the increase. If it's small increment, businesses have
factored that in. If it's more than expected, then opportunity cost would
increase thus making it harder to get money. [http://ig.ft.com/sites/when-
rates-rise/#faq-are-businesses-r...](http://ig.ft.com/sites/when-rates-
rise/#faq-are-businesses-ready)

------
baccredited
I've invested in over 100 startups. Here's how it will change MY investing:
not at all. If the rate kept rising and rising I might shift some startup
dollars to bonds or whatever (if the return beat 7%).

